# McCulloch MAC 3200 Chainsaw Fuel Lines



## maxbowen

A friend gave me a MAC 3200 Chainsaw that looked new and when I filled it up with fuel oil mixture it ran great for about 10 minutes and then would not start. The two fuel lines in the gas tank came apart in several pieces and were in the bottom of the fuel tank. I can not figure the routing of the two fuel lines. 

I know that one fuel line went to the primer bulb. Does this primer bulb line have the filter - weight installed to the end of the gas line in the Tank?

Where does the other line from the the walbro carb go into the gas tank -- is this line a air vent for the carb or an inlet for the carb?

I hooked up the primer bulb to the filter - weight in the bottom of the tank and the other fuel line as an air vent line. The chainsaw would start and run about 30 seconds using the primer bulb. I then hooked up the filter - weight to the other line at the carb and the chainsaw will not start -- it is flooded.


----------

